# Funcionamiento de un Flip Flop JK



## Sandrita_TKD (May 8, 2006)

Buenas tardes, necesito saber cómo se cablea la pastilla 7476 (Flip Flop JK), cómo funciona, para qué sirve, etc....

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Ehecatl (May 9, 2006)

En cualquier libro de electrónica digital encuentras el funcionamiento de cualquier flip-flop JK. No necesitas empeñarte en buscar el funcionamiento particular de cada integrado.


----------



## Kash (Feb 4, 2008)

alguien podria decirme en parte de esta pagina se encuwentra el dichoso link que me muestra donde estan las practicas ... ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2008)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/flip-flops.htm


----------

